# Looking For an online Game



## TabiCat (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello, I am looking to start up an online game, my mate and I are hoping to find a DM and two other PCs to play weekly, if not more, over IM chatroom, or through a program that already exists. We are Interested in a Few games, including DnD (3.5), World of Darkness, BESM, Cyber Punk, Steam Punk, Fantasy, Sci Fi. We are pretty open.


----------



## The Hound (Feb 22, 2010)

You might try checking out our site, RPGtonight Free Online Virtual Tabletop for Role Playing Games - there are always a bunch of GMs looking for players and vice versa.  Look in the forums and also in the "players wanted" and "games wanted" links on the left side of the main site page.

We are also recruiting players for a playtest of an online living game.


----------



## reynox (Feb 22, 2010)

I would be willing to run an online game for you over AIM chat.  I live in EST timezone, and I would prefer to play either someday on Tuesday-Thursday nights or Saturday days.

If you would be interested send me an email at Jon.McClusk@gmail.com

It would be 3.5, starting level 1 with a 25 point buy for ability scores.


----------



## Illumina (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Tabi, I just recently started a modern 4e campaign based on the Ghost in the Shell universe, and we'd love to have some new players. We currently play on Saturday and Tuesday evenings at 6pm PST. Please have a look at the thread for more details about the campaign, and definitely post there (or email me) if you're interested! 

We use Ventrilo (no mic required) and Maptools. If you're not familiar with it, Maptools is a free, cross-platform virtual tabletop program that's very easy to use, I'd be glad to give you pointers with it as well.


----------

